# Custom Wing Installed... DYI Strosek



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I didn't start off trying to do this, but after removing the OEM wing, and finding four 1/2 inch holes... I had to come up with something, then I thought of the Strosek wing, which I really like.


















This is a 2001+ Toyota Celica GT wing, ordered from Spoilerdepot.com for $194 shipped and painted in OEM Nissan Pikes Peak Pearl. Paint matches *perfectly*.

The OEM needed to be slotted so that the back of the wings would line up. Measured 15 times, and took out the dremel... Here is the finished product.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice Job Ruben!

Next time take step by step pics and we will run it in NPM


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Extremely hot!!! I'm stealin it!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

looks very nice!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

New Pics a little further away. They are dark, but you get the idea...


























I'll have a full write up later this week. I started on it today, and didn't realize how much was entailed.


----------

